# Fahrberichte zu Poison Acetone 2011



## Oshiki (21. Juni 2011)

Wer fährt denn alles ein Acetone und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?

Ich meine gelesen zu haben das es dort Probleme mit dem Hinterbau gibt.

- Danke -
Oshiki


----------



## Poison.Martin (21. Juni 2011)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn alles ein Acetone und wie zufrieden seid ihr damit?
> 
> Ich meine gelesen zu haben das es dort Probleme mit dem Hinterbau gibt.
> 
> ...



Kennst Du diese Pressemeldung von POISON-BIKES?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oshiki (21. Juni 2011)

Jetzt schon


----------



## Billybob (21. November 2011)

gibts mittlerweile nen paar fahrer die hier posten wollen?
ich muss mich nach rahmen bruch nach was neuem umschauen...


----------



## xen54 (23. November 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren, da ich es mir wahrscheinlich zulegen werde


----------



## Pirat-Bike.de (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
fahre seit August das Acetone ohne Probleme. Beim RS Monarch RT3 benötige ich eigentlich nie die Plattform obwohl ich ihn mit über 30% Sag fahre. Als Gabel habe ich die RS Revelation mit Absenkung, was an steilen Rampen sinn macht.


----------



## Billybob (5. Dezember 2011)

Das liest sich schonmal ganz gut...
Ihr seid bei mir weiterhin im rennen... gegen euch stehen bisher ein banshee spitfire und ein lv 301.
Die frage ist nur noch für welche preisklasse ich mich entscheide.
Schade eigentlich, dass ihr die sektor coil dp mit steckachse nicht anbietet.
Dann wär die entscheidung so gut wie gefallen.


----------



## Poison.Martin (5. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> Das liest sich schonmal ganz gut...
> Ihr seid bei mir weiterhin im rennen... gegen euch stehen bisher ein banshee spitfire und ein lv 301.
> Die frage ist nur noch für welche preisklasse ich mich entscheide.
> *Schade eigentlich, dass ihr die sektor coil dp mit steckachse nicht anbietet.*
> Dann wär die entscheidung so gut wie gefallen.



Ich weiß nicht, ob schon alle 2012er Gabeln eingepflegt sind.
Rufe doch einfach mal unter (0 26 32) 9 46 29 - 50 an.


----------



## Billybob (5. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich letze wo um diese zeit schon...
Ich versuchs dann nächste wo um die gleiche zeit nochmal.


----------



## Poison.Martin (5. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> Hab ich letze wo um diese zeit schon...
> Ich versuchs dann nächste wo um die gleiche zeit nochmal.



Das sind noch die Nachwehen des Umzuges.
Am besten zwischen 07:30 und 16:00 Uhr versuchen und Dich mit Dirk Schuster verbinden lassen, falls Du ihn nicht direkt am Hörer haben solltest.


----------



## Billybob (5. Dezember 2011)

Kontakt hatte ich schon mit einem herren, der sagte mir allerdings, dass die sektor nur in der einen variante angeboten wird wie sie auch auf der hp zu sehen ist.
Hab grad nur das handy hier sonst würde ich nachsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (5. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> ... gegen euch stehen bisher ein banshee spitfire und ein lv 301.


Nimm das Lightville. Alles Andere ist Schnullibulli.


----------



## Billybob (5. Dezember 2011)

Der preis...
Für ein lv bekomme ich zwei acetones... und ne gabel brauche ich ja auch noch.


----------



## Poison.Martin (5. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> Kontakt hatte ich schon mit einem herren, der sagte mir allerdings, dass die sektor nur in der einen variante angeboten wird wie sie auch auf der hp zu sehen ist.
> Hab grad nur das handy hier sonst würde ich nachsehen.



Ist die Revelation mit Steckachse keine Alternativ, sprich soll/muss es eine Stahlfedergabel sein?

Ich fahre jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr mit einer Suntour SF9-Epicon TAD 100-140 mit 15 mm Steckachse. Mit der bin ich super zufrieden. Ist aber eine Luftfedergabel.


----------



## Billybob (5. Dezember 2011)

Die revelation ist ja auch wieder teurer... von der dp air varinte bin ich auch nicht überzeugt / liest man nicht viel positives.
Die suntour war mir nicht bekannt... kann man die gut selbst servicen? Ich habe nämlich keine geduld die teile immer weg zu schicken.


----------



## Poison.Martin (5. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> Die revelation ist ja auch wieder teurer... von der dp air varinte bin ich auch nicht überzeugt / liest man nicht viel positives.



Mit der neuen Revelation kann ich leider noch nicht mit eigenen Erfahrungen dienen. Die alte Revelation war - nach Rücksprache bei uns im Haus - unauffällig.



> Die suntour war mir nicht bekannt... kann man die gut selbst servicen? Ich habe nämlich keine gedult die teile immer weg zu schicken.



Ich war anfänglich skeptisch wg. Suntour, da ich in der Vergangenheit auch Negatives gelesen hatte. Aber seit über einem Jahr ist sie bei mir im Einsatz. Absolut unauffällig. Kein Luft- und kein Ölverlust, einfach einzustellen, mit dem Lenkerhebel stufenlos um 40 mm absenkbar, auf Kopfdruck und bei entlasteter Gabel wird der volle Federweg wieder frei gegeben.

Richtig fluffig im Ansprechverhalten war sie aber erst bei mir nach ca. 500 km. Jetzt möchte ich sie nicht mehr hergeben, wenn gleich so 10-20mm mehr Federweg besser zum meinem Arsen AMX passen würden. 

Service habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber Anleitung und Gabelaufbau versprechen da keine Schwierigkeiten. Wird jetzt ein Job für einen Winterabend!-)))


----------



## Billybob (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi, danke schonmal für den tip mit der suntour epicon...
Liest sich ja auch ganz gut.
Bewegt sich aber vom preis her auf höhe der rs revelation, dann alerdings mit absenkung, worauf es mir ja auch ankommt.
Habe die gabel auf eurer seite nicht gefunden... habt ihr die denn im programm? So das es dan in verbindung mit rahmen und dämpfer einen paketpreis ergibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (6. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> Hi, danke schonmal für den tip mit der suntour epicon...
> Liest sich ja auch ganz gut.
> Bewegt sich aber vom preis her auf höhe der rs revelation, dann alerdings mit absenkung, worauf es mir ja auch ankommt.
> Habe die gabel auf eurer seite nicht gefunden... habt ihr die denn im programm? So das es dan in verbindung mit rahmen und dämpfer einen paketpreis ergibt?



Die Suntour SF9-Epicon TAD 100-140 mm mit 15mm Steckachse ist aber nur noch in weiß lieferbar. Kannst Du als Rahmen-Gabel-Kit (Acetone+Dämpfer RS Monarch RT3+Suntour SF9-Epicon TAD 100-140 mit 15 mm Steckachse) haben.

Der Aufpreis für die Suntour SF9-Epicon beträgt 100 Euro, also genauso wie für die 'normale' RS Revelation 140 mm.

VG Martin


----------



## Billybob (6. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich mich doch auf die sektor eingeschossen... wenn ich die separat kaufe ists ja nicht teurer als die epicon bei euch.

Falls ihr die sektor also in mehr als einer variante habt melde ich mich in den nächsten tagen mal bei euch.
Sonst erstmal vielen dank für deine mühen.


----------



## Poison.Martin (6. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich mich doch auf die sektor eingeschossen... wenn ich die separat kaufe ists ja nicht teurer als die epicon bei euch.



Zur Info: Das Rahmen-Gabel-Kit (Acetone+RS Monarch RT3+Suntour SF9-Epicon TAD 100-140) kostet 1.099 Euro. 



> Falls ihr die sektor also in mehr als einer variante habt melde ich mich in den nächsten tagen mal bei euch.



Ne, haben wir nicht und werden wir wohl auch nicht bekommen.



> Sonst erstmal vielen dank für deine mühen.



Kein Thema.


----------



## Billybob (6. Dezember 2011)

Ja die Gesichtsbuchaktion hat mich nochmal neugierig gemacht...
allerdings hab ich jetzt gesehen, dass die Gabel für max Ø185 Disc freigegeben ist.
bei 90kg +ausrüstung darfs auch etwas mehr sein...
Damit ist sie entgültig aus dem rennen.


----------



## Poison.Martin (6. Dezember 2011)

Billybob schrieb:


> Ja die Gesichtsbuchaktion hat mich nochmal neugierig gemacht...
> *allerdings hab ich jetzt gesehen, dass die Gabel für max Ø185 Disc freigegeben ist.*
> bei 90kg +ausrüstung darfs auch etwas mehr sein...
> Damit ist sie entgültig aus dem rennen.



Ja, das stimmt.
OK, kann ich verstehen.

Ich kann Dir nur von meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen berichten.
Ich fahre die SF9-Epicon an einem Arsen AMX 150mm Carbon-Fully.
Ich wiege aufgeraffelt 95 kg und fahre wie eine Sau!-)))

Seit drei Monaten habe ich die Bremsanlage ausgetauscht und fahre mit einer Avid Elixir 5 mit jeweils 180 mm Scheiben. Ich habe auch bei langen Abfahrten und im technischen Gelände keinerlei Probleme.

Aber ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass Du vorne lieber 200 mm haben möchtest. Du wirst schon was passendes finden.

In Zweifelsfall rufst Du Dirk an und lieferst die gewünschte Gabel selber an und lässt sie in Deinem Unikat verbauen. Geht auch.


----------

